# Kein Blizzard auf der RPC ´08



## Skymarshal001 (6. April 2008)

Das ist etwas was mich sehr Wundert, ich hätte damit gerechnet das wenigstens eine kleine Abordnung von Blizzard dieses Jahr auf der RPC vertreten sein würde. Wenn man betrachtet das die Konkurrenz" Age of Conan und Warhammer Online bereits leztes Jahr da waren und auch dieses Jahr vertreten sein werden. Wundert es mich doch sehr das Blizzard sich nicht dazu entschlossen hat schließlich kommt aus Deutschland ein großer Kundenstamm, hinzu kommt das man dort nochmal die Werbetrommel sowohl für das 2.Addon hätte rühren können und für Starcraft 2 auch noch eine schöne Plattform dargewesen wäre.

Sicher im Sommer findet die Blizzard eigende Hausveranstaltung in Paris statt, dennoch hätte man hier doch einen Stand einrichten können, wie auf anderen Spielemessen auch. So hätte man auch noch den Interessierten Kunden aus Deutschland die nicht nach Paris fahren können die möglichkeit geben können zu mindest einen kleinen Eindruck von Wrath of the Lichking zu gewinnen.

Offensichtlich aber hat es Blizzard nicht mehr nötig, sich um ihre Kunden auch im kleinen Umfang zu widmen. Da  lobe ich mir die Marketingarbeit der anderen. Und freue michs chon auf die STände von Warhammer Online und Age of Conan.


----------



## Seryma (6. April 2008)

ich kann dich erstmal loben, sehr informativ und keine rechtschreibfehler, aber ich denke blizzard weiß schon was sie tun... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Curumo (6. April 2008)

nun wieso sollten sie auch dahin? 
RPC heißt doch nicht aus spaß Role Play Convention
und so egal wie blizzard die rollenspieler auf ihren server sind?

da ist das doch nur noch ein zeichen wie schlecht es rollenspielern in diesen "MMORPG" geht


----------



## Valinar (6. April 2008)

Naja Warhammer und AoC sind da auch bloss weil sie werbung machen müssen im gegensatz zu WoW.
Blizz macht eigene sachen und das sie nun nicht überall auftretten finde ich nicht schlimm.
Ist ja nicht so das sie letztes jahr nicht in Deutschland waren.


----------



## Skymarshal001 (7. April 2008)

Seryma schrieb:


> ich kann dich erstmal loben, sehr informativ und keine rechtschreibfehler, aber ich denke blizzard weiß schon was sie tun...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Jaja sind Tippfehler drin, jedoch kann man mit diesen denke ich durchaus leben, hab schon weitaus schlimmeres hier Gesehen. Solange man dem Inhalt folgen kann sollte man sich nicht alt zu sehr dran stören. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (7. April 2008)

Curumo schrieb:


> nun wieso sollten sie auch dahin?
> RPC heißt doch nicht aus spaß Role Play Convention
> und so egal wie blizzard die rollenspieler auf ihren server sind?
> 
> da ist das doch nur noch ein zeichen wie schlecht es rollenspielern in diesen "MMORPG" geht



/sign

Bin zwar kein großartiger Rollenspieler, aber da muss ich Dir Recht geben.


----------



## Raefael (7. April 2008)

Das ist doch Brachen üblich. 
Oder hat man schon mal ID Software, Epic Megagames auf solchen Messen gesehen? Konzerne mit Spielen die, die Branche in ihrem Bereich dominieren machen so was meist nicht. Dafür gibt es die sogenannten Hausmessen.

//Rafa


----------



## Schlagetot (7. April 2008)

Die heben sich halt alle Ankündigungen für ihre eigene cionvention in Paris auf. Daher hätten sie in Münster nix das sie zeigen könnten. Ergo bleiben sie weg. 
Das ist jedenfalls meine Vermutung.


----------



## Grivok (7. April 2008)

Da es kein Computerspiel gibt, in dem richtiges Rollenspiel vorjhanden ist, macht es auch keinen Sinn fuer Blizzard auf die RPC zu kommen.
Dort geht es ja zunaechst mal um RPG in seiner reinsten Form, sprich pnp oder larp.
Da Blizzard mit beiden Formen nichts zu tun hat, ist es gut, dass sie dort nicht vertreten sind.
Alle anderen PC-Spiele-Herstellern, die dort unbedingt vertreten sein wollen, wollen nur Werbung machen. Aber ich bezweifle stark, dass man viel Erfolg mit Werbung in diesen Kreisen hat, da
1. entweder das PC-RPG verpoent ist
oder 2. alle sowieso schon diverse PC-RPGs spielen


----------



## Garnalem (7. April 2008)

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, war Blizz letztes Jahr auch nicht auf der RPC, dafür gab es trotzdem WoW-Events wie z. B. ein vom buffed-Team organisierter Gruul-Raid der Gilde Illuminati auf Großbildleinwand. Blizz hat eine eigene Messe und will im Juni dort WotLK ausführlich dort vorstellen.


----------



## Baltez (7. April 2008)

@Grivok
Wenn man es so sieht haben sie es sogar besser als Warhammer online suw. gemacht...
Ich meine ich würde es als RPGler(Versuch mich auch ab und an an PnP) auch eher als "Einschleimen" empfinden und die Leute ignorieren...^^
PC-Spiele haben nämlich mit so einer Art RP nun wircklich nichts zu tun... Da ist WoW auf manchen Servern doch schon weiter als man denkt, da die Community nicht von Blizzard aufgebaut werden kann, sondern von den Spielern ausgeht und sich halten muss(So wie sie das auf einigen Servern auch tut).

Valinar hats eigentlich schon angeprochen... 
Ist pure Werbung von den "Frischlingen", um soviele Anfänger wie möglich zu gewinnen und sich so ein stabiles Startkapital(Spielstart meine ich) zu sichern...

Da bin ich eher froh, dass Blizzard sich diese Schmach nicht antut=)


----------



## Sammetstass (15. April 2008)

Hoppala, rein aus Zufall grad hier drüber gestolpert und etwas verwundert.
Ich werde als Messebunny dort das WE für eine andere Spielefirma arbeiten und wir sollen angeblich in der gleichen Halle wie WoW und Warhammer sein..
Habe mich also schon drauf gefreut in meinem Wester-Bardamenkostümchen, durch Scharen von Untoten und Nachtelfen zu flanieren... und dann soll Blizz gar nicht da sein?

Na mal abwarten, wer da alles vor Ort sein wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß G.


----------



## riggedi (15. April 2008)

Seryma schrieb:


> ich kann dich erstmal loben, sehr informativ und keine rechtschreibfehler, aber ich denke blizzard weiß schon was sie tun...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ahlso, mier sint auhc kneie rechtSschreipfeler aufkefalln, auser denn par ÄssZett, die gefählt hamm   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ruggedigu


----------



## DevilMaycry2008 (28. April 2008)

Ein bisschen Blizzard war ja da

http://www.buffed.de/fileadmin/images/Feat...ag/DSC_0066.jpg


----------



## Triton (2. Mai 2008)

Wenn ich mir hier einige Posts durchlese wissen wohl nicht alle für wem die RPC ist.
Sicher ist sie für Rollenspieler aber nicht nur, auch für "einfache" MMORPG Spieler.
Grade bei den Computerspielen geht es um das MMORPG und nicht nur um die Rollenspieler.
Auch ist eine Messe nicht nur da um neues zu präsentieren sondern den Kunden zum Beispiel
mal die Möglichkeit zu geben die Entwickler, Community Manager ect. kennen zulernen.


----------

